# We're reprehensible! (Well, I am, anyway)



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2002)

Coolest quote ever from somebody about this place:

"Well, I was a fan of your site until I saw the reprehensible way the forums there were run and how the administration worked. The mods and admins there are so arrogant and the people such general smart asses they make the place seem like a preschool instead of a forum."

Nice people over there, huh? Read more right here!

I've been called a lot of things in my times, but "reprehensible" is about the worst!  I'm so tempted to print that out and stick it on my wall!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 27, 2002)

Cool!  I'm arrogant!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2002)

You're not as arrogant as me, I'll have you know!


----------



## Horacio (Sep 27, 2002)

Can I be arrogant too?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2002)

No, only mods and admins can be arrogant.  You get to be a "general smart ass".  You can swap with a mod if you can find one who agrees, though.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 27, 2002)

I don't want to be a "general smart ass" (does it means that there is a Smart Ass Army with _Private Smart Asses_, _Seargent Smart Asses_, _Captain Smart Asses_, etc. and I'm the boss?), I want to be truely arrogant! As least as much as Piratecat!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I don't want to be a "general smart ass" (does it means that there is a Smart Ass Army with Private Smart Asses, Seargent Smart Asses, Captain Smart Asses, etc. and I'm the boss?), *




No, everyone is a General, I'm afraid.  Except for Col. Hardisson and Col. Pladoh, who are Colonels.  But I suspect that they're really Generals too.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Sep 27, 2002)

All those [expletive deleted] are gonna pay! They are the ones who are the [expletive deleted]! We're gonna [expletive deleted] your mothers while you watch and cry like little [expletive deleted]. Once we get to those forums and find those [expletive deleted] who are making those statements, we're gonna make 'em eat our [expletive deleted], then [expletive deleted] out our [expletive deleted], then eat their [expletive deleted] which is made up of our [expletive deleted] that we made 'em eat. 

(I know it is a tad far, but I love Jay and Silent Bob and thought the quote was funny in this light. If it is too much, please delete the post.)

Now *I* can earn the "general smart ass" title that they're throwing around for being a member here.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 27, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No, everyone is a General, I'm afraid.  Except for Col. Hardisson and Col. Pladoh, who are Colonels.  But I suspect that they're really Generals too. *




But that's not fair! 

Col. Pladoh is not a General, he is only Colonel! And Hong cannot be a General, he should be the _Regiment's Pet Smart Ass_. Those guys must be wrong!


----------



## Ashtal (Sep 27, 2002)

Ooooh, I'll be good and remove my first comment.   

At least we have a head's up about Limper's general intentions.  Will make our 'reprehensible' jobs much easier.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 27, 2002)

It's okay, Horacio.  We can trade.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2002)

Well then, that's settled.  Piratecat is now a general smart-ass, and Horacio is now arrogant!


----------



## Darkness (Sep 27, 2002)

Arrogant? Me?
Nah; I'm just better than y'all... 

BTW, who is this Silver Lord fella, anyway? Or rather, what has he done in EN World? The name doesn't ring a bell...


----------



## Horacio (Sep 27, 2002)

So now I'm arrogant! Cool! Thanks Piratekitty


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 27, 2002)

I checked out the link to their thread, and was quite astonished by the attitudes expressed there. It all seems a bit sad really.

Sorry, that should probably be something smart-alecky, but I don't think I'm up to it.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2002)

The thing that amused me most was the way that guy boasts that now they'll get extra traffic.

Y'see, I scouted around the internet last night because I wanted to find a bunch of cool sites to plug in the news (which is how I stumbled across that place - I'd never heard of it before) - which would have given them loads of traffic.  But I really can't in conscience say to people "go to this site, it's pretty cool" after seeing that display.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 27, 2002)

I think the only thing that I found to be really bad was that Morrus was mistaken for this Morris guy (I think I remember that guy). So, a good portion of the hateful undercurrent was based on idle (and I do mean idle; no effort was expended to make sure what was being asserted was even close to accurate) speculation. Welcome to the internet!


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 27, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *The thing that amused me most was the way that guy boasts that now they'll get extra traffic.
> 
> Y'see, I scouted around the internet last night because I wanted to find a bunch of cool sites to plug in the news (which is how I stumbled across that place - I'd never heard of it before) - which would have given them loads of traffic.  But I really can't in conscience say to people "go to this site, it's pretty cool" after seeing that display. *




Y'know, Morrus, I'm sure you've seen the phenomenon at other, smaller sites, in which regulars at a smaller board decry EN World, slamming it for being too big ("I like our nice cozy place here!"), or for all the "smart asses," ("They're so _mean_ at EN World!") or for, well, the fact that EN World is seen as being "_The Man_" in the online D&D world (as in "_The Man_ is out to get us!", not the "You da man!" meaning). The best is the criticism by those who've never even looked at EN World ("Well, I've never been there, but..." and then they give an exhaustively detailed opinion). In addition, at some places it almost seems like going to EN World to troll is akin to an expedition into the dragon's lair, or a trip to an amusement park. After seeing all that nonsense, I can tell you I'd get sick of even bothering with trying to run this site. I have a lot of respect for you for weathering all the crap.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2002)

> I think the only thing that I found to be really bad was that Morrus was mistaken for this Morris guy (I think I remember that guy).




Oh, the mistake didn't bother me particularly.  I corrected him on that and left it alone.  People makes mistakes.

It's the comments on the "reprehensible way the the administration worked" and the (repeated) personal insults to me afterwards which makes it bad.  I really don't know what I ever did to that guy, but he sure doesn't like me.  Ah well - I guess having enemies you've never even heard of is the nature of the internet, as you say.

Plus the inherently hypocritical way that the admins and mods there are in full support of organised trolling of another messageboards; and then actually criticising the admins and mods of that board!  That actually makes me giggle aloud. 

It is useful, though, seeing exactly who it is who posts over here only to disrupt everyone.  As Ashtal said, makes the mods' jobs a bit easier.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *
> After seeing all that nonsense, I can tell you I'd get sick of even bothering with trying to run this site. I have a lot of respect for you for weathering all the crap. *




Thanks, CH. 

There are actually a good few messageboards and websites that I actively avoid as much as possible, because I know I'll just see me or my site being insulted - and that can be quite hurtful at times.  I wouldn't ever dream of publicly insulting someone else unprovoked. I'm not sure what motivates people to do that - I presume these are the same people who bully kids at school and hurt small animals for fun. *shrug*


----------



## Darraketh (Sep 27, 2002)

Some folks resent the success of others, their own personal shortcomings magnified by envy and jealousy. As your site becomes even more popular some will wonder "Why him and not me? I deserve it!" 


Next thing you know Morrus, you won't be able to go to the pub without facing a wall of paparazzi and having the tabloids get creative on you.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 27, 2002)

Yeah, it kinda bugs me when I go to another site and see such criticism, especially about how unfriendly or hateful EN World is, because it always makes me think about how rare it is to see any real criticism of other websites here at EN World (in fact, I see more people praising and recommending other sites on EN World's boards than criticizing), and how you plug so many of these other sites on your main news page. I mean, jeez, there are even categories in the ENnies for other sites! How many other sites would be so generous? 

But I guess I'm one of your fanboys for seeing it all that way, according to _them_...


----------



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2002)

Darraketh said:
			
		

> *Some folks resent the success of others, their own personal shortcomings magnified by envy and jealousy. As your site becomes even more popular some will wonder "Why him and not me? I deserve it!"
> *




That's the thing.  What do they mean by "success"?  What do I get out of it, and what do they think they'd get out of it if they ran this site?  I mean, it's just a website, for goodness sake!  Not even that big when compared to some *really* successful websites.

It's bloody hard work, very expensive, can be very tiring and stressful... and the only reason I do it is because I think D&D is cool.  I _could_ have a much better quality of life doing a lot of other things!


----------



## Darraketh (Sep 27, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *...What do they mean by "success"? *




Success is a relative term and it is measured in many ways. 

EN World may not be successful in monetary terms or in improving the quality of your lifestyle in any way but you should be able to admit that it is a successful fan-based website by some measure if only in terms of membership and web traffic. Measures such as these may mean very little to you but there will always be someone wanting what you have even if you don't want it.

Personally I view EN World a successful gamer community of which I am proud to be a member and of which I continue to bore my non-gaming wife with stories of.

Game on!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2002)

> is a successful fan-based website by some measure if only in terms of membership and web traffic. Measures such as these may mean very little to you but there will always be someone wanting what you have even if you don't want it.




People will probably find it hard to believe, but I usually dread the thought of _more_ traffic - the servers seem to be on a kinfe-edge most of the time anyway, no matter how often I upgrade 'em!


----------



## Airwolf (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm not arrogant!

I'm the most humble person you know!


----------



## Silverthrone (Sep 27, 2002)

This is the sort of thing that is priceless.

You had a good chance of reversing the entire arguement by not posting a thread and linking to the other one, but then you go and do, and prove virtually everything there true.

Add to that who made the thread and, man, must not be much room to talk with that proverbial foot in your mouths.

Nice Jay and SIlent Bob quote.

Here is another movie quote that is quite fitting for this.

I believe it was Tommy Lee Jones.

"God what a gulliable breed."


----------



## Dragongirl (Sep 27, 2002)

<==========General Smart Ass


----------



## EricNoah (Sep 27, 2002)

Maybe they meant "prehensile"?  As in your tail?


----------



## Dragongirl (Sep 27, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Maybe they meant "prehensile"?  As in your tail? *




hmm Humans don't have tails, so the only thing that could be prehensile is............um........ Eric? tsk tsk


----------



## pennywiz (Sep 27, 2002)

Arrogant?  Smartass? _Moi?_


----------



## Grazzt (Sep 27, 2002)

Silverthrone said:
			
		

> *This is the sort of thing that is priceless.
> 
> You had a good chance of reversing the entire arguement by not posting a thread and linking to the other one, but then you go and do, and prove virtually everything there true.
> 
> ...




Here's a quote for ya (from the immortal Beavis & Butthead): "Uh huh huh huh...uh huh huh huh..."


----------



## Eosin the Red (Sep 27, 2002)

hehehe.

I read the other thread. Spiffy. I read this thread. Morrus should put ENworld on every top site! I too have had to compete against ENworld, I hope for coming in the top ten. No bones there. I ain't the best, nor the biggest site. *But my site gets LUV*, and that makes me happy. But I do not have a over-inflated ego that demands I be number 1. That is the source of 90% of the ENworld slams.


Silverthorne,

Morrus could have put this in the general thread - that would have been wrong. 


But you have a point. The thread should die.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Sep 27, 2002)

Time for a second thought here. I read the _limper has a gripe thread_. These folks should be punished. Change their names member status to "I post intentionally misleading arguments and then say you don't understand." What was done in that tread was cruel and a theft of time, ENWorlders have been maligned intentionally. All crimes should be punished.


----------



## Bendris Noulg (Sep 27, 2002)

Well, as for the "made up" deal, I refer Morrus to the source: Backara

Figure it out on your own.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 27, 2002)

The link keeps making my browser crash.


----------



## Grazzt (Sep 27, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *The link keeps making my browser crash. *




You mean the one just above? Here is the quote that is on Mortality (where that link goes):

"Hey, Gurgi... Remember telling me and Lady D:

Quote:I chatted with morrus today he was suprised my name appeared as a moderator because he saw the boards while being modified. problem was a good board would never have been in that stage and I have to admit I was slightly embarrased to say yes Im the webmaster. I then explained that my bosses on the site had control of the boards I just maintained a non existant site which couldnt be made because my bosses (as I have little or no say in things) have yet to chose a style they liked.



Well, Morrus says...

Quote:No idea what you're talking about. Sounds to me like you're making stuff up now. Nobody has ever "apologised" to me for their site, and if they did I'd probably break down laughing.



So, one of you folks are lying. Please resolve this issue and let me know which one of you it is."

EDIT: original link = http://mortality.net/board/read.php?TID=3949


----------



## Silverthrone (Sep 27, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Here's a quote for ya (from the immortal Beavis & Butthead): "Uh huh huh huh...uh huh huh huh..." *




Good to see my comments on admins here was not unfounded. Some folk could have perhaps contested it, but since you just gave great credence to it, well, thanks. 

*Time for a second thought here. I read the limper has a gripe thread. These folks should be punished. Change their names member status to "I post intentionally misleading arguments and then say you don't understand." What was done in that tread was cruel and a theft of time, ENWorlders have been maligned intentionally. All crimes should be punished.*

Yeah, punish them like that and make everything said about you all even more valid. Gah. Most people who get called s try to *disprove* it, but not here. Oh well, not surprised.


----------



## Grazzt (Sep 27, 2002)

Silverthrone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Good to see my comments on admins here was not unfounded. Some folk could have perhaps contested it, but since you just gave great credence to it, well, thanks.
> 
> [*




Thank you. Glad to lend support to your theory (sorta like the magic bullet theory if ya ask me, but perhaps that is for another thread). Be sure and tell your friends it was I who verified it. Don't forget now, Grazzt has two "ZZ's" in it.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey, guess what, guys?  Rules are different over here.  You're NOT going to act over here like you did over on that other board.  And you're certainly not going to come here and start throwing insults round; you can continue to do it at home if you must do it.

And Silverthrone, your snide comments are not welcome either.  You were not part of the conversation I had with Bendris, and all you've done is insulted this site from over there and then followed over here and tried to continue doing it here.  Please go home.

This thread is closed.


----------

